# Petrel 2011.1.0 (x86 + x64) installation packages (without medicine



## alaa2014 (30 يونيو 2011)

بمناسبة انى انتهيت من الامتحانات فى الكلية فقلت اجيب لكم البرنامج ده وياريت لو حد يعرف يعمل له medicine يبقى جزاه الله خيرا . 


x86:
https://rapidshare.com/files/2934180822/Petrel_2011.1.0_x86.7z.001
https://rapidshare.com/files/2764585209/Petrel_2011.1.0_x86.7z.002
https://rapidshare.com/files/2057487104/Petrel_2011.1.0_x86.7z.003
https://rapidshare.com/files/757085368/Petrel_2011.1.0_x86.7z.004
https://rapidshare.com/files/3842312940/Petrel_2011.1.0_x86.7z.005
https://rapidshare.com/files/1142483776/Petrel_2011.1.0_x86.7z.006

SHA256:
Petrel_2011.1.0_x86.7z.001: 5aa83f602489c7e8734cf91b9ea7a55f5f903c0aea061aef2f271bbfac322572
Petrel_2011.1.0_x86.7z.002: 21717c32ea4bdec09ceee2ccea41ef0463475330b7c8149faa0fbf03f80c6e2f
Petrel_2011.1.0_x86.7z.003: 32b0730a8b3ac1dc75b7b9d43afc8302580967c89614df340999c650290617ba
Petrel_2011.1.0_x86.7z.004: 4f3058d1138a2ed76eee151580830ff4edeb348c5a88d86cf7bd0c1b1af61528
Petrel_2011.1.0_x86.7z.005: 08e460f961e8ef04dff6226ea072159406fe3434b04d2adab656c90dce226563
Petrel_2011.1.0_x86.7z.006: f73fbfc6e9c2a2b1df518b438884ad0fc12533f783fce3c729b1c387dde09275

x64:
https://rapidshare.com/files/225228491/Petrel_2011.1.0_x64.7z.001
https://rapidshare.com/files/1817764785/Petrel_2011.1.0_x64.7z.002
https://rapidshare.com/files/2264581583/Petrel_2011.1.0_x64.7z.003
https://rapidshare.com/files/3097304359/Petrel_2011.1.0_x64.7z.004
https://rapidshare.com/files/581773108/Petrel_2011.1.0_x64.7z.005
https://rapidshare.com/files/3272391650/Petrel_2011.1.0_x64.7z.006
https://rapidshare.com/files/4235712393/Petrel_2011.1.0_x64.7z.007

SHA256:
Petrel_2011.1.0_x64.7z.001: 51e93cc330b8efb68e748ad957bac44f2bbc0fa86fe16a775280374b59214ed8
Petrel_2011.1.0_x64.7z.002: 7ebd52dddb67e520c14802796ab38ce8289b5d69aaf0b474c037a60995cdac2e
Petrel_2011.1.0_x64.7z.003: ed2f0933544531eec290ca8053b83e2cc7702bdec1c31d03199e811f7b3a4ec5
Petrel_2011.1.0_x64.7z.004: c39ac605d78a0d394f56b260c0a62d49a889b907de95adadb36814a9400f65c7
Petrel_2011.1.0_x64.7z.005: e00014930064f0efa4567e0c38521f214e34f0e2b9e56f99475396ca70d8c55c
Petrel_2011.1.0_x64.7z.006: bb8142c63f864c3a4a2bb08cb4922a6df90f8f445fe2c5d93b6e4c85e8b19cea
Petrel_2011.1.0_x64.7z.007: 8a6e06ab23c6e59ac1ba5573e15cc6e7845efbc3f3631acbc08ed4bb2bf10c0d


----------



## anihita (9 أغسطس 2011)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Khalid Essam (15 نوفمبر 2011)

ماذا تقصد أخي بـيعمل له Medicine ؟


----------



## lacher (22 فبراير 2012)

Hallo, I'm not able to understand arabic language (only english an german) and registered here with the help of the google translator. 
But I came across this post in google. I really need this software (or even better GOCAD 2009.3) for x64. I downloaded the files but I don't know how to use them.
Do I need to encrypt them with this SHA256 code? How do I do this? Please help me! I'm a geology master student in Germany and I need this software so I can use it on me field computer.
And is there even medicine available for petrel 2011?
Sorry for me disturbence and me not being able to speak in the language that is intended to be used here.
Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you!!


----------



## alialmohandisanu (1 مارس 2012)

can you send the file to my email because I could not download it from rapidshare
Then i try to crack it
my email
[email protected]


----------



## Anwar_en (2 مارس 2012)

Hello
This a medicine
i take it from egpet.net
In fact i do not downlioad it aslo the setup
download and try it

http://downloads.ziddu.com/downloadfile/17137518/.html


----------



## mehrdad_mrr (2 مارس 2012)

Anwar_en قال:


> Hello
> This a medicine
> i take it from egpet.net
> In fact i do not downlioad it aslo the setup
> ...


*@ Anwar_en*

Please share it again, somewhere else. It is not available any more.
Thank you so much


----------



## Anwar_en (2 مارس 2012)

In fact, i did not download it,whenever i click download, this message appear 
"Our Server Is too Busy"
you can order someone to change it to mediafire or other


----------



## Anwar_en (3 مارس 2012)

http://www.mirrorcreator.com/files/0D3QBH4B/Petrel_2011.1_for_Donald.rar_links
Test it
anyone can reupload it one mediafire.


----------



## wladpato (8 أبريل 2012)

please help me with the crack this is my email [email protected] thanks a bunch


----------



## blackpanter (15 أبريل 2012)

Test it
anyone can reupload it one mediafire.[/QUOTE]

Hello every body I would like to ask some excuses because I am writing in a different language than the used in this forum I would like to ask about the passwor of the medicine i downloaded it from one of the mirrors but now i need the password, if someone can share i will appreciate


----------



## Nikolay (16 أبريل 2012)

Hello
(I also downloaded a file from published link (Petrel_2011.1_for_Donald.rar
I hope this file will help me to run the Petrel. But I don’t know the password to open it. Can anyone help in this matter
My e-mail: [email protected]
Thanks for understanding


----------



## hassan_totti (18 أبريل 2012)

سلام 
پسورد فایل کرک چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مرحبا
الكراك كلمة السر ماذا؟

hi
how password file crack petrel2011???????????????


----------



## alialmohandisanu (18 مايو 2012)

اخي اذا امكن كلمة السر


----------



## V_Ryuu (13 نوفمبر 2012)

Password?


----------



## butcher008 (7 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لو سمحت ايه الصيغه اللي مرفوع بيها الملفات
انا بعد ما حملت الملفات نزلتها لكن بصيغه غير معروفه


----------

